# Parchment white is now yellow



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

The white interior on my 65, parchment, is turning yellow in various places and is getting sticky. I have tried a lot of cleaners/soaps without any results. I even tried lacquer thinner on it, nothing. Appreciate any suggestions short of replace.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Is this the original interior or repop. If repop, how old? I have 20 year old Legendary covers on my '67, in parchment, and they still look new. You could try Westley's Bleech-White, which is for whitewall tires.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Have you tried vinegar?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Must be putting armor all or some kind of crap on it . My 65 has PUI parchment and no problems 15 years now .


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

allpawl66 said:


> Must be putting armor all or some kind of crap on it . My 65 has PUI parchment and no problems 15 years now .


Mine are the factory originals, 48? yrs old. In that period, I have had all kind-of-crap on them. Grease, oil, cokes, hamburgers, 3 kids doing who knows what. I can remember at least 3 pukes from the back seat that just seemed to go everywhere. :lol: Yes they are well "seasoned". Its not so much the seat cushions, but the top of the seats, the headliner is starting. I will try that Westley's Bleech-White, and give vinegar a shot, not much to lose now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you are or were a smoker, it could be nicotine. My mom's '64 Galaxie had that yellow stuff all over the white headliner. Windex seemed to cut it. On the plus side, I don't think anything is wrong with your upholstery that can't be cleaned off....I've never seen original morrokide get sticky and yellow. The stuff is tough as nails.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> If you are or were a smoker, it could be nicotine. My mom's '64 Galaxie had that yellow stuff all over the white headliner. Windex seemed to cut it. On the plus side, I don't think anything is wrong with your upholstery that can't be cleaned off....I've never seen original morrokide get sticky and yellow. The stuff is tough as nails.


The wife and I are both non smokers, never have been. The kids were never allowed to drive "our" car.:lol: I'll also try Windex. Thinking I will take a current photo, test the area with various solutions and post the effects.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

They sound like they're sun burned to me. You can try vinyl conditioners to soften and slow the decay, but I kinda doubt you'll be able to reverse the damage. The sun is unrelenting.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> They sound like they're sun burned to me. You can try vinyl conditioners to soften and slow the decay, but I kinda doubt you'll be able to reverse the damage. The sun is unrelenting.


You could be correct, but I have since taken some "before" pictures. Note the patterns, the seat bottom and back center positions are normal. The side sections, I call the wings, are the ones with the yellowing. Both front seats exhibit the same pattern, the back seat is very similar. I tried some vinegar, windex, 2 versions, original and multisurface and found some Westleys Leather and Vinyl cleaner. Tried that for about 15 minutes of vigorous scrubbing. It got a lot of dirt off, but the yellow remains. Pics of drivers seat and a close up of the same. (The car sits in my garage under cover, has not been parked outside for 20+ years)


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I see what you mean. That is an odd pattern. It appears that the grain on the vinyl is different on the side bolsters than it is on the patterned insert. This is consistent with a "sun burned" seat that I had in my '63 Nova SS. The "wings" on my bucket seat backs had that distinct discoloration (although they were light blue) yet the insert looked good as new. 

I hope you can find something to help restore the original look. 

One more thing... Are those older, aftermarket covers, or are they original? Mine were PUI covers that discolored.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

*J/k!!*

The Ultra Rare Two Tone Interior.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> I see what you mean. That is an odd pattern. It appears that the grain on the vinyl is different on the side bolsters than it is on the patterned insert. This is consistent with a "sun burned" seat that I had in my '63 Nova SS. The "wings" on my bucket seat backs had that distinct discoloration (although they were light blue) yet the insert looked good as new.
> 
> I hope you can find something to help restore the original look.
> 
> One more thing... Are those older, aftermarket covers, or are they original? Mine were PUI covers that discolored.


Original :cheers


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, I certainly understand why you want to save what you have. My '67 is original too, so I was seriously bummed when I had to change out the drivers' side seat base upholstery.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

chuckha62 said:


> Well, I certainly understand why you want to save what you have. My '67 is original too, so I was seriously bummed when I had to change out the drivers' side seat base upholstery.


I had thoughts of it somehow being environmental, meaning something in the garage. Probably 10 yrs ago on ebay, a person was selling just one 65 parchment front seat cover. I bought it at a really good price. That cover is inside the car now and I pulled it out earlier this afternoon and had a look at it. It still remains pristine. IF some of my cleaning experiments don't turn out ok, then I will change it out. It will look odd, one clean and one not. ;-(


----------



## roy381 (Apr 1, 2013)

My Tempest was a burgundy colored car painted over with black. It has red and white two tone buckets and back seat that look to be original could that be?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

roy381 said:


> My Tempest was a burgundy colored car painted over with black. It has red and white two tone buckets and back seat that look to be original could that be?


I have never seen 2 tone seats in a GTO, (that doesn't mean they never had it) but I remember back in the `70's when upholstery shops would do whatever you wanted.....and on the cheap too.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

You might want to stop by a professional auto detail shop and see if they might have an idea how to clean it.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Well I tried some more experiments. I got some westleys bleach white and tried it on an arm rest (back side), first I watered it down, then went full strength, 3 different applications, some change but still yellow. Did a gentle scrub with bartenders powder, this stuff usually works on anything, however nothing. Then went watered down concentrated bleach and then full strength, still yellow. This test was on my arm rest, so it it rots away in a couple of months nothing gained/lost. I am beginning to think it is toast. :-( Neighbor about 8 houses down from me does full time detailing, will ask him.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I would try a mild bleach solution and some Comet cleanser on a rag. If that doesn't remove the yellowing, nothing will. Go easy on the bleach....cut it with water. The stuff is caustic.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

I had the same thing man, the parchment was turning yellow. First I vacuumed the whole interior, then I just used vanish.. Looks a LOT better after a few times


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

A detailer friend of mine recommended a 'custom' solution made of equal parts Woolite, Oxyclean, and All purpose cleaner (like 409). It works really well for me, but I don't know if it would help with the yellowing.

Bear


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Were the seats repaired in the past?
If the foam side bolsters have been repaired/replaced, that yellowing could be catalyst migration from the urethane foam that was used in the repaired areas.
If that's what it is, the only solution I know of is to re-dye the discolored areas.

And if that's what it is, it will happen to the NOS cover, too. It's the interaction of the urethane foam catalysts "leaching" through the vinyl cover material.


----------



## JVM225 (Jun 18, 2007)

I would try the Wesley's Bleech White with a Brillo or SOS pad. start in a small inconspicuous area, and don't rub the scour pad hard enough to wear down the grade. Just enough to really work it in is all you need.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

"Vanish" was mentioned, but I too was thinking about toilet bowl cleaner in general. It's pretty tough stuff without being too vicious on the surface. If it is the foam leaching something through the top vinyl cover, once cleaned you might be able to put a light layer of plastic in between the foam and cover. One more thing, but be careful with it, you might try oven cleaner. Take the seat out and have a hose on the ready to rinse it off quickly. Of course rubber gloves are in order when using any of the more caustic cleaning supplies.


----------

